
Show HN: I redesigned Hacker News and gave it a cyberpunk(ish) feel - zabana
https://hakka-nyusu.xyz/
======
planetzero
Honest question: How is this at all 'cyberpunk'?

~~~
zabana
the word refers to the aesthetic mainly.

